# Looking For a Yellow Lab Puppy



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

We are looking for a puppy, yellow lab, shots would be great. Would like to train it to hunt. Located in TRF, MN.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Call Matt at Topshelf, he has a few pups left to sell from his recent litters($800) that I am sure he will come down to $500-600. These dogs are just what you are looking for! Tell him Burt told you to call. 
http://topshelfretrievers.homestead.com/


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

There was also a yellow male pup in the classifieds here a couple days ago. Out of a yellow male that just got his master title and I think black JH female. Seems like it would be a nice dog.


----------

